# indashpc ipod adapters



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

Has anyone purchased and installed the ipod adapter available at http://www.indashpc.org?
It is significanlty lower priced than the Dice unit...just wondering if it has the same functions
GROM-IPOD-VAG is the model number. Can't find any reviews online.
this is a duplicate post...first post was in the wrong forum...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: indashpc ipod adapters (duckredbeard)*

Hello,
I tried looking for whatever information I could find on that adapter, but couldn't find much user-end feedback. It seems like the operational features are the major difference, and that the DICE kit also supports 5V USB charging with the newer iPod models. Let me know if you have any further questions on the DICE kit.
DICE i-VW-R


----------

